#   -   ???
!  ,  
  ,   :          .     -   18%.       ???      -   12    ?   -   0?
   ,      ???

----------


## AZ 2

> ,


 ,   ?
  ,      .



> 


  .


> -   0?


    !?

----------

,  ,      .
..    ,    ?
  c-     ?

----------


## AZ 2

> c-     ?


.



> ..    ,    ?


    ,           ( ),       .

----------


## zms03

17.1.1.     ( )

   ,                 .
          . I "      " .
  ,        .
1.         ,   ,     (. 1 . I ,    N 01-06/45416,   N -6-03/1244@  22.12.2006).
2.       ,      ,       ,     ""     ,       ( N 181-).

 !
  1  2009 .           .           09.04.2009 N 58-.

3.        10  18%       (. 4 . I ).
4.   ,        (  ) (. 7 . I ).
5.    ,   ,         (. 5 . I ).
6.                  (. 6 . I ) <1>.
--------------------------------
<1>        .              . ,   ,    . 119      .          .


                          .

7. ,      ,       ,    (. 8 . I ).
            .

17.1.1.1.       

            , .. ,          (. 1 , . 1 . I ).
   :
1.  ,            . 145  .
2. ,         : , , .

 !
         ,   ,  ""   .                 (   .     22.09.2005 N 03-04-08/254).

17.1.1.2.       

 ,          ,     ,        .
    ,   :
- ,       ;
-   ;
-   ;
-    ;
-         ;
-   ;
-     ,       .

17.1.1.2.1. ,   


,            ,   . 7 . I    . 150  .

 ,     


N 
/	                   	     
1 	,     
                                    	. 7 . I       

2 	,           

                   	. 7 . I       

3 	 (   ),     

()  ,  ,    


"   ()   





()  "               	. 7 . I       
, . 1    
. 150        
4 	      
,           
     ,          
  :                 
-        
  ,   
   17.01.2002 N 19;             
- - ,         

  ,       
   21.12.2000 N 998 ( .   
10.05.2001);                                     
-  ,                   
, ,    

   ,       
,              
   21.12.2000 N 998 ( .   
10.05.2001);                                     
-  (  ),    
   (  ) 
 ,           
   28.03.2001 N 240             	. 7 . I       
, . 2    
. 150, . 1 . 2
. 149        
5 	              
   ,       

29.04.2002 N 283                                 	. 7 . I       
, . 3    
. 150        
6 	 ,    
 ,        


               	. 7 . I       
, . 4    
. 150        
7 	   ,             

   ,     
 ,             


                            	. 7 . I       
, . 5    
. 150        
8 	,               

  ,      


                  	. 7 . I       
, . 6    
. 150        
9 	 ,      
   ,    
  ()     
,    1            


    ,       
    ,     
     07.02.2001   
N 131 ( .  18.09.2003,  .            
27.11.2003).                                     

 !                               
 1  2009 .       
. 7 . 150  ,          

 (    ), 
      (. 2      
. 2, . 3 . 9            
26.11.2008 N 224-).              

   30.04.2009 N 372.            
 ,       

    -         
.                                         

 ,                 
                                  	. 7 . I       
, . 7    
. 150        
10	                    	. 7 . I       
, . 8    
. 150        
11	,            

   ,    

-        
,    ,       
                           	. 7 . I       
, . 9    
. 150        
12	     ,
 (        
),          
 ,     (,
, , )                 	. 7 . I       
, . 10   
. 150        
13	  ,   () 

()               	. 7 . I       
, . 11   
. 150        
14	,            
                        	. 7 . I       
, . 12   
. 150        
15	 (  )  ,  
  ,  


,         
                      	. 7 . I       
, . 13   
. 150        
16	,   ,  ,  
  ,          

    XXII 
   XI    2014 .
 . .            


  ,         
, ,     
,        
.      
                	. 7 . I       
, . 14   
. 150        
17	   ,  ,
  ,      
,         


 ,      
   20.05.2009 N 438 <*>.        

   01.01.2007  01.01.2012   ,  

   ,

         	. 26.1           

 05.08.2000      
N 118-           

--------------------------------
<*>       4  2009 .,    ,   1  2009 . (. 2     20.05.2009 N 438). ,    ,        24.04.2007 N 244,  31  2008 .             1  2009 .        -  3  2009 .  (  06.03.2009 N 03-07-07/15,  12.02.2009 N 03-07-07/08).
 ,      .     ,      -       .

 ,        ,  :
-        ;
-              ;
-  ,   . . 3 - 16   .
 ,        ,           . 150  ,                          (. 7 . I , .      13.02.2009 N 03-07-08/30).

17.1.1.2.2. ,    


    ,       ,      10  18%       (. 4 . I , . 5 . 164  ).
   ,       ,  :
1.           (.     27.11.2006 N 718).
2.      ,     ,              10%.     .
3.             10%.
4.             18%.
     :
-              ,         10         (.     31.12.2004 N 908);
-               ,         10         (.     31.12.2004 N 908);
-        ,   ,   ,           10  (.     23.01.2003 N 41).
-             ,         10          (.     15.09.2008 N 688).






           (  Agaricus bisporus).  ,                .



         (  Agaricus)    0709 " ,   "     0709 51 000 0.
  ,  0709 " ,   "                ,         10        .
 ,              10%.

 ,      ,         ,             005-93.
,    ( 97 3561      005-93)             ,      10   ,      31.12.2004 N 908.
   ,                10%,               18%.
 ,    ,        ,       (     )     ,    10%      .

17.1.1.2.3.   "" 

               .                 (    .   26.07.2007 N 19-11/071464).

,   ,   ,            ,    (  23.09.2008 N 03-07-13/1/05).

     -     ,        ,     (. 2 . I ).
       ,         .
  ,           ,    ()   .
     ( )       (         ):
)    ,      , , , ,    .
             ,      .     ,       ,          ,       .                .   ,           :      ,        ,         (    22.05.2008 N 03-07-13/1/02,  01.10.2007 N 03-07-13/1-26).
        ,    (., ,      17.03.2008 N 09-1603/08-2,  19.11.2007 N 09-9496/07-2 (       17.03.2008 N 3104/08),  07.11.2007 N 09-8419/07-2 (       11.03.2008 N 2576/08)).     ,    ,             ,    .            ,  ,    . 4 . 2 . I    (., ,      05.02.2009 N 03-123/2009,  -   30.07.2008 N 04-4752/2008(9265-27-41)).


                ;

)  ;
)    ()   ,   ,         ;
)  ,        .

17.1.1.2.3.1.      

           :

 = ( +  +  +  +  + ) x ,

 ( +  +  +  +  + ) -     ;
 -    ;
 -   ,             ;
 -  ,     ;
 -       ,    , , ,    ;
 -  ;
 -    ()   ,   ,         ;
 -  ,        .
  (, , , )       ,          ( ).






 ""           100  .  1       10 000 .
          ""  12 000 . ( )    ""   .          .



            18% (. 3 . 164  ).
       ,  ""   ,         ,   18%     ,  1 000 000 . (100  x 10 000 .),        12 000 .
 ,       182 160 . ((1 000 000 . + 12 000 .) x 18%).

17.1.1.2.3.2.     


      ,      ,    :

 = ( +  +  +  + ) x ,

 ( +  +  +  + ) -         ;
 -     (  ,     );
 -   ()   ;
 -     ,    , , ,     ;
 -  ;
 -    ()   ,   ,          ;
 -  ,        .
  (, , , )            ,            .






 ""          -   .      1    5000 .
  ,         ""  50 000 .   .
  2009 .    100         "".



         18% (. 3 . 164  ).
  2009 .  ""  ,           ,   18%        ,  500 000 . (100  x 5000 .),         ""   50 000 . ( ).
 ,       99 000 . ((500 000 . + 50 000 .) x 18%).

17.1.1.2.4.   

      ()            (. 6 . I ).
      (     (     )            ( -     ))      27.11.2006 N 153.


      . 35 "    ".          2006 .       .

17.1.1.2.5.  "" 

                  20-  ,   ,         (. 5 . I ).
              ,                     ()       .
 ,           ( )      . 122   (. 5 . I , . 1 . 45, . . 46, 47  ).
                  .
  ,        ,        (. 3 . 6 . I ).

 !
 2009 .          182 1 04 01000 01 1000 110.         25.12.2008 N 145.       2008 . (     14.01.2008).

17.1.1.2.6.     


                       (. 6 . I ).
         1         ,      27.11.2006 N 153.


         . 35.5.7 "        ".

17.1.1.2.7.    


             (. 6 . I ):
1)   ( ),       ;
2)  ( ),      ;
3)  ,       ;
4)    .
,            ,       (.     15.06.2005 N -6-03/489@).
    ,      .   - ,       . ,  ,   ,     (    12.11.2007 N -6-03/880@).

17.1.1.2.8.    
,    


    ,             . 17.1.1.2.7            20-  ,         (. 6 . I ).

17.1.1.2.9. ""    

,   ,     ,       ,    (. 8 . I ).
,     ""      (. 1 . 171  ).
      ,  , , ,        ,        .
      ""      ,    . 2 . 170  .
     ,     ,      02.03.2005 N -6-03/167@.
 ,    ""        :
1)   (  )      (. 1 . 172  );
2)      ,   (. 2 . 171  );
3)    ,             ,  :           ,  ,              ,        ,      (. 1 . 172  , . 6 . I ).
        .           ,            ,   . 6 . I . ,     ,       ""  (    .   27.06.2008 N 19-11/60709).
   ,     .            .   ,     (  -   29.12.2008 N 52-1178/2008).           , , .             .
,                  .     (  )       - (. . 5, 10        -,            ,      02.12.2000 N 914 ( - )).
      ,      ""    . , ,   ,          ,         ,   (    04.07.2008 N 3-1-09/161).


   ,      ,  2009 .



 "" 16      ,     - .
    100 000 .           .   ,       15 000 .      23 .       18%.
    14 ,              .
20            .
                 ,       ,     .



      .

     	 	 	,  
.   	   

16                                 
   ,    
     	41   	60   	100 000 	-





                    	44   	60   	15 000 	 -  





((100 000 + 15 000) x 18%) 	19   	68   	20 700 	 
- 
23                                 

                 	60   	51   	100 000 	  


          	60   	51   	15 000 	  

14                                 
       	68   	51   	20 700 	  

20                                 
   ,       

             	68   	19   	20 700 	   



,    



,  





,    



 ,     ,        (   1151001,      07.11.2006 N 136)  II  2009 .   270, 290 . 3 "  ,          (, ),   ,    ,   2 - 4  164    ".

----------


## AZ 2

*zms03*, !

----------


## zms03

))) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!!!!

----------


## osa0207

!    ?          2009 ,      .      ,    ,         .       -  .  .

----------


## AZ 2

> 


    -   ?

----------


## osa0207

.         10 /    .

----------


## osa0207

.       10 /

----------


## AZ 2

.        .

----------


## osa0207

!

----------


## AZ 2

.
 .
  ...   -,  -.     -,     ...    ...   .        .

----------


## osa0207

!        ,        ?

----------


## AZ 2

> ?


  ?

----------


## zms03

20  1992 

   ,

----------

,         19/68  ?

----------


## AZ 2

**,   .  ?

----------

,           20%,             ? 20  18  :Frown:

----------

.   ?       20%.

----------

18%?

----------

10%.

----------

2%?  :Smilie:

----------

-     ,  -?   :Embarrassment:    -  ?

----------

,              ,  ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------

> 


    ?           ?

----------

,     :Smilie: ,     ,    ,    5-6.

----------

> 


    .        .

----------

,      18% (10%),    ?

----------

164-    . 0%/10%/18%.       .

----------

,    :Smilie:

----------


## An_Gal

, ! 
        .     :                   .            ?         ?

----------

> 


?        ?

----------


## An_Gal

,

----------

.

----------


## An_Gal

> .


 ?

----------

148-.

----------


## An_Gal

,

----------

!     ,      ,    ?     ?

----------

> ?


      .   ?



> ?


     ,     .

----------

.   ?

----------

...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .   ?

----------

> ...

----------

,     .

----------


## goldfish62

, ,      :
   (  )     ( )      .    ( )     0%      ?

----------

.   18%.

----------


## goldfish62

> .   18%.


,   ,  18% ,    ?

----------

" "     (  ) 
           148-.

----------


## goldfish62

> " "     (  ) 
>            148-.


 ,1.1   148  "       ()    ,  ....
4)        ..."

          ,    ,     ()       ,           .   ....

----------


## FM

> 148-.


              3           23.03.2007

----------

,    .      4

----------



----------


## 2010

!!!   ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2010

, -,  . 35,  35.5.7      - , ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,              ,  ,     ,

----------


## alexzender77

,                    ? ..    ,    ,         ,      .      (   ,  ,    ).          ,  ,   ...

----------


## FM

.    ,  . 172  ....

----------


## alexzender77

> .    ,  . 172  ....


  ,   ...     -       ?

----------


## FM

,      ....        ,               ,   .

----------


## alexzender77

!

----------

-  ,        01.07.2010?  ?

----------


## FM

> -  ,        01.07.2010?  ?


 .     11.12.2009 "                  "   11.12.2009 "       ,     "

----------

.     ?  )

----------

?

----------



----------

...      ...   
1)     (  )    ;
             .         "  1             -  "     -.     ....

----------


## Bucom

(- ϻ)  1.0 ( : 21.06.2010 .)    ? Ÿ   ,  ...  -   ?

----------


## tv06

,     !

----------


## tv06

> (- ϻ)  1.0 ( : 21.06.2010 .)    ? Ÿ   ,  ...  -   ?


 1     ,         .

----------

????

----------



----------


## .

?        :Wink:

----------


## Bucom

(- ϻ)  1.0 ( : 21.06.2010 .)     gnivc                          (,  ,  ).

----------


## 34

?
    - 18%   -  ?
   ?

----------


## Bucom

.
 #76.      1.1 -   21.07.10.

----------

,         .                -

----------

,     ?

----------

?

----------

07.07.2010  69 (    26  2010 ),   ,        2010 .        ,       ,  20-

----------

" ", N 171, 04.08.2010

----------


## Elena L.

,     .
  ? ,    ,    ,      .8 2           :Wow: ?

----------

.

----------


## Elena L.

,     ?    - "" ...    ...? :Redface:

----------

,          ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## Elena L.

,     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## loran08

> ,      ....        ,               ,   .


       ,   . 914 :
"7.    ,    -,  ,        ,    ()   .

          ,                                 ,  ,    15  2004 .,                         ,       ."

----------


## FM

*loran08*,    ....

----------


## loran08

?     *  , * .   .   .                   (    )

----------


## 86

...
     ?

----------


## FM

> ?


 .



> ?       ,


     ,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

, !     !!!   ,         20 %. :       ,     18%        .    ,       ).

----------

> 20 %


 ?

----------

,   ,       ,   ,  !!!

----------

? , , ?  ,       .

----------

()

----------

....


> 18%


,       18%.

----------

,      ??? (  ,   )

----------

,         .



> 


...    ..

----------

...

----------

,             ? .  !

----------



----------

> 


?

----------


## stroyurist

:Smilie:

----------


## 55

.
           .
  .
  .

----------


## tv06

, ,    .
             ? (     ?)

----------

tv06,    - .   () .       .
       .


,       -                  1- . 
     ? -   ,        ,      3- ...
.  :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=;53020745]tv06,    - .   () .       .
       .

 .    ,      .     -   ...

----------

[QUOTE=;53020745]tv06,    - .   () .       .
       .


  ...
    -     .     .

----------


## buhar

!         (), ,   . ,   "   "    ?   ?    ?   ?

----------

, ,   .       
?

----------

.

----------

,   ?

----------

.

----------


## Azazelius

:Smilie: 

,  ""     :Smilie:        ,                 .       -     ,    ,   ,          ,     (  )         .   ,       ,     .   2009       ?

----------


## Q

:yes: 
        (

     ...     ..     ??     ??          ?

----------


## Q

...             ?

----------

?

----------

.       .  (  )            .      .   ,   .        .  - . .

----------

> .


   147-.   ,     .



> .


 ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      .            ?

----------

.

----------

.

----------


## semenov777

! , ,   .      .            ,      15  (..  ,  20   ).    ()   3        ,     ,       ,        .      3       .            ,     .   -        ,        ,           .  ?            ?      ,   ...  ,      .
!

----------

.  172-           .      (01.07.-30.09.)

----------


## semenov777

!     ...     ... :                  , ..    ,     ,  20- . ,          ? ..    :          -        ?     !

----------

,  ,       .

----------


## montesuma

.
      ,     ?

   ,  ,     :


,     ( CMR ):
-   ,
-     (3 .),
-      (   1 ),
-     (),
-    .

    , -,     , ?

----------


## semenov777

,        :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## montesuma

:
, -, 
-  ,
-     (   1 ),
-   ()

----------

,     . (  ,     ).

 , - ,       -  - ...( )
, :
-       
-    (),             .
-     ,        0%.
-       ?     18%.

 ?

----------

,    :Frown:

----------

> ?


 ,        18%.

----------

? 
  ( )   0%,       18% ?

----------

?     ?

----------

*,*   .. .    .

    0%,    18% ?     18%    ,     .        ?

----------

,  ?           ?

----------

*,*  .
   ,      0%,          18% ( ,   ). 
  ?   :Frown:

----------


## Lorri

! 

      . 

  .      .     .     . ,     10%. 
.          10%?

----------

> 


  ? ,  .         .

----------

> ? ,  .         .


,       .

----------

> .      .     .     . ,     10%. 
> .          10%?


    ?       ? 
    ,       .       ,    .

----------


## Lorri

> ?       ? 
>     ,       .       ,    .


  ...    ?

----------

.           0%.        ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...    ?


  ?  ,  ,  ....     ? 
         ..    ,    ..     0%,   ...          .

----------

*,*    ?   ,        :Frown:

----------

,     :Embarrassment: 


> ,

----------

*,*   ,   .. ((      :Frown:

----------

.        18%,   0%       .      .

----------

> .        18%,   0%       .      .


,     ,      18%.     ..       0%?    -  ...

----------

> 0%?


   ?     ,   18%  .

----------


## -

, ,       18%   50       ?    ,  ,  ?    180 000      ?  ,   1.04.2011    ?    , , ))

----------


## Larik

,     ?   ?

----------

> ?


 ,     :Embarrassment: 



> ?


.           /  .

----------


## Inna-Kozireva

.   !!!!! 
   .
       .  ,        20%         20%  .       18%           20%.
     ?
     ?
  18%,    20% -  ?

----------

,    ,    ,        ?   :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  ,             .

----------


## ryzhenata

().      ?      ?

----------


## Inna-Kozireva

.           .               .      20% ().           .     ?         20%     18%.    !!!

----------


## folipop

> ,    
> .           /  .


,  !

    ,    ,       ,    ,  ,    ,             ()       . 

     ,-   !  ,     ,   ,     ,  -, -   ,     ,      ", "  ..
 ,   .,    ,  ,    "",    ,   ,           .          .
  !

----------


## folipop

,   , ,           ,     ?   .. "" .2    27  2010 . N 01-11/42036 ?             ?            ?)       ,   !)

----------

> ,  -,


   ...     


> ,  ,    ,            ()      .


  :Embarrassment:       ,     .    25.01.08           11.12.09      .  .   . 



> 


  .

----------


## ryzhenata

,   :
        ().      ?      ?     ,     ?

----------

> ?


       .



> ?


    .    ?   ?

----------


## Inna-Kozireva

!
  .
   1    "    ".       !!!

----------

https://edata.customs.ru/stat/Default.aspx

----------


## ryzhenata

> .
>     .    ?   ?


     6%.      3  .  ,        .              .                (  18% ).   ,     .   ,       20       ,        .   :  ,  , -.     ?             ?     3               ?  , .

----------

-      20 ,  ..
 .



> :  ,  , -


  :
1)   ;
2)  ;
3)     ;
4) -;
5)    ;
6)    ;
7)     ;
8)    -  0%;
9) - -  0%;
10)        - 4 . () - 1  , 1   ,  2   .
     .     . http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1412
      +    +   .




> ?


         .       ,     .




> 3               ?


   1    ,   1 ,       .

----------


## ryzhenata

!

----------

..      :Wink:

----------


## ryzhenata

1.  ,              .    -      .         ( ).
2.  "          "  ,    - .   ?

----------


## ryzhenata

> 1.  ,              .    -      .         ( ).
> 2.  "          "  ,    - .   ?


,  .

----------


## KocmosMars

.     .       ?

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


.

----------

.           ,    (       ) ,          .    ?

----------


## Kirk-83

.         2011,       18%         20 ?
          20 ?
                     2  2011.        ?  .          .

----------

> 2  2011.


.   ,   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


 .   .   ( ).

----------


## Kirk-83

> ,   .


. .
.  .  20  100 .  .      2  2011. (20 )  100 .  ?

        ,        ?

----------

> 2  2011. (20 )  100 .  ?


,    2 .     .



> 


    .

----------


## Kirk-83

> .


            ?

----------


## Kirk-83

:
/,     , , .                     .

----------

> ?


 ,      -    :Embarrassment:      ,  ,     ,   .

----------


## Kirk-83

.  .

----------


## Q

(((       ...   , .,

----------


## 13

!
     -             . /    .           "         ".     ?

----------

.

----------


## 13

, !            (., , ),   ,     ?

   ,    .

----------


## 13

"          ,  ,     "  25.01.08  http://www.lotpp.ru/zakonodatelstvo_vd/23/188

               ,  ,       25  2008 ,   11.12.09 

http://www.tsouz.ru/MGS/mgs-11-12-09...-26-pril3.aspx

     ...  :Frown:

----------

11.12.09.  .2  ,        ,     ,    .   .

----------


## Inna-Kozireva

!
   .
     . 
,       .
         .
!!!

----------

?

----------


## Inna-Kozireva

.      !!!

----------

20                  11.12.2009.

----------


## lainara

.     .
           .    ,    . 
       ,    ,   ,      ,        . 
       ?               ,       ,     ?

----------

> .     .
>            .    ,    . 
>        ,    ,   ,      ,        . 
>        ?               ,       ,     ?


1.              -  .
2.         - 4 () .
3.  (), - ( ),      .
4. -  (-1  -2)
5.    ()  ( )
6.    ()

----------


## lainara

.
  ,         ,       ?

      ,  .   ,      ,           ,             ?

----------


## Alla72

, ,   ,    ,  ,     ,       ...,       ?

----------

,    .    .    ?

----------


## Alla72

173-,

----------


## Alla72

...

----------


## Alla72

> ,    .    .    ?


    ?
 ""     ...,       ?

----------

> 


.    . ... ,      ,     15.25  :Embarrassment: 



> ?


,     18%    0 .

----------


## Alla72

,     18%    0 .[/QUOTE]
,   ,     ?    ,      ,     ---   117- .19,.1--      ,        .  ...
,

----------


## Alla72

,        11/12/2009....
,      ?         173-?

----------

> ,   ,     ?


   ,          0%  (   )       165-,   .       ,   . ,      .



> 173-?


 ,       .

----------

...

----------


## stg

,    .  .
  ,    .
  ,  .  -  .     .         ?
 ()    /      ?

----------


## stg

,   .  ,        .   :

  "          :
1)  -   .
2)   -  ?  ?        ?
3)  ()  -  ?       ?             /    ,        . 
4) - -   
5)  (),      -   

       ?   ?
    ?    ?

 , ?           .        ......  :



> :
> 1)   ;
> 2)  ;
> 3)     ;
> 4) -;
> 5)    ;
> 6)    ;
> 7)     ;
> 8)    -  0%;
> ...

----------


## stg

,  ....  ,       2 ,  .
        ? 
   ?  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


,     .



> -  ?


      ""?  :Embarrassment:  


> ?


.



> .


  ?   ?




> ?


.

----------


## stg

!   . 



> ?   ?


    .        . (      ,            ()    )

----------


## Alla72

> ...


1.  
2.  :   BYR 9  1000,     5
  ...    ,    ,        ,     ,

----------

... ....        .              (       RUB\BUR).                           .       .           
 ...

----------

!   ,  .   ,     .       ?     - .?     .   .     0%       ,    ?

----------

.
       ?

----------

,    4   ,  -    ?

----------

147-.         .

----------

, !  .6  -,     ?

----------


## stg

,    ,              /?     ?

----------

> 


      .         ?

----------

> /


.  ,     .

----------

> .         ?


     ,     .   .,     .      - .?

----------

**,       .   ""?    -     ?           ?     .

----------

,  ,       .,     ,  "",      .   / .    ?    .?

----------

> .


                       ?   .

----------

> ?


  ,         /     ,  - .      ,    .      ?

----------

> /


 ? -,        ?            ?

----------

> -,        ?            ?


         ,   /      ,     .      .   ?

----------

,   ,      .



> ,     .


  -            ?        ?  


> ?


  .

----------

> ,   ,      .


,   -            .          ..     ,   -,   . .

----------

,           :Embarrassment: 



> 


?   .



> 


  ?

----------


## naranja

,        ( ).    ()       .     ?

----------


## stg

,                    ?
       ?

----------

!
  .
          .    ,   ,   ,     .
            ( -   ).
            (     ()     .       . (:        ).

  ,      !!!!!

----------

?  ?       ?      ,  ,   ,      .

----------

.
    "      " -  . 
           .
     ,        .      ().

----------

.       ,       .

----------

> ?  ?       ?      ,  ,   ,      .


  17 .   16 .    (  2 ),      ,   (   4 )   2 , 2  , 2   , 4 ,      (  -).
    ,        .      ,      .

   .    20  !!!

----------

!         .

",    2) - 8)  ,     ,   ,    -   ."

.      ?
      ?

      .

----------

,  .
      -   . ,  ,  ( - 4 .  ).   1 . - ,  . - .

----------

3    -   ,      .

----------


## Lststroy

: 
1.        .
2.                 .
:        , ..    (   )  :          , ..    (   ) .

----------


## stg

> 3    -   ,      .


 !
   ?

----------

> !
>    ?


.        
  ( 2     
       - 
      ) - .   11  2009 .

----------

> ?


    ,  -    .

----------


## stg

> ,  -    .


!     \   .
    .  !

----------

,         ,              ?

----------


## Lststroy

!
  :
 ,  , .             .    (  )        (     40-50%)      ,          . ..     18%   ,      , ..           ,              ,       . ..                 .           .            ,      - . ,    ? 
 , .

----------


## mobynik

!
  ,     ,       !  :  1  ..   20%,  2  ..   0%.  ?  :Wow:

----------

1.

----------


## mobynik

> 1.


 ? :Redface:

----------

,          ,           0%.    .

----------


## mobynik

> ,          ,           0%.    .


           ,  0% ? ..        (  ).?

----------

- .

----------


## mobynik

> - .


!

----------

-         ?

----------


## stg

.
 ,          ?

----------

,        0%   180 .

----------

> .
>  ,          ?



    -   , :   30

----------


## stg

!!!

----------


## Lorinser55

? 182 1 04 01000 01 1000 110  - ?

----------

,,       ,  .
       EUR.
  (50/50),           -.
 -(  50%)  ( )  ,11,   ,    .
- ,       ,        .
  .2 .2  :
*"               ..."* 
..,    05.05.11.
 :*  ,    ,       ()   ,   ,      (, ),    ().* ..,  ?
     ?

----------

> ..,  ?


.

----------

,  !

----------

.

       ,    ,  .         10%. 
               10%      18%?

----------

18

----------

> 18


.

----------

!

             . ,       -3  .        ?      -      ?       -?   -3,        ?

----------


## johnmoscow

, ""  ,       ,      :Wow: 

  :
   (15%),      ()  ( ),       (     :Wink: ), 
    ,     0%,   : 
1).     ???-    
2).               ???           ,          -()  ???  :    ,    ???
   ,  ,    ,   !..
.  :yes:

----------

> .     ???


 ,    .



> ?


   ,   ,    0%.           .          18% ( 10%)    .




> 


,    .

----------

.
     .      ,  ..  20%.               ?

----------

.      ,     .   20%    ,                  -.

----------

> .      ,     .   20%    ,                  -.


           -    ?  :Embarrassment: 
.        ?

----------

/ .

----------

> / .


 : "        ,    ,  ,              ".          ,   ,     :  ,  ,   .      "     2011/2012", ,  20%,  .

----------

.   ,     .

----------

> .   ,     .


. 
   ,       ,         18%         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------

> .


  !

----------


## Dimple

,              ,       ??? 
1)  148 .1  4  -             
2)  3 .1 5    .    -        -     ,     -.....

----------

!  !     .   .   -  .          ?

----------

>

----------


## _

! ( ).      ,       .    ,     148      .
,         ,      ?

----------

148-     .    149- ,   ,      ?

----------


## _

!

----------

. 
, .  .

          ,                 (    26.11.2007  03-07-08/344).
:         -  - ,                ?

:

    26.11.2007  03-07-08/344

   - ,           -  - ,                ,  .

   . 1 . 1 . 146     ( - )            (, )    .

     ()         . 148 . ,  . 4 . 1         -  -     ,          .                       .

 ,   -  - ,              ,    .

   . 16 . 3  . 5 . 149   -  -                          ,   ,         .

 ,     ,   ,  -  - ,      ,         , ,      - ,             ,             .


 - 
..
26.11.2007

----------


## _

!!!     ?   ,    (    ),    ?      ?

----------

.    .

----------


## _

.   .

----------


## ____

.    ,      ,      .        ?       3.  ? !

----------

> ?


180    .



> 3.  ?


.

----------


## ____

,        2         ? 180   10 ...

----------

...   


> 


    ?

----------


## ____

,        180 ,      ,   .

----------

2 .  ,    (180-  )    3 .?

----------


## ____

:Embarrassment: , ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Koric

,  ,                  ?

----------


## _

,  .  !

----------

> .   ,     .


        . ..     ,    .
,   -       .      .10 .102  .
,  , ,   ,    .

----------

, ...       .    ,    ,  .       .   , -    .  -       ,     .     .     ?        ? ,     ,  ,    ?     :Frown:

----------

> ?


.



> ,


 119- ,  ,        .

----------

,  ... ,   ?...   ,  - ,     ,      , ?        ?   :    -,    ?              -     ,       - ,    ?
  ,      - (        ,   )   :Frown:

----------

?     -  !
   10 ,    .
-   ,   - .

----------

-!!!

----------

> - ,    ?


  ?      ( ..  )     .  ?

----------

,  .         -    ,    ?

----------

, /  /

----------

> 


     ? " ,     ....."

----------

, , , ,    .     ,   ,   ,    .    .

----------

,  ?
     ...        ,     .     /  20%     ? ?
        ....

----------

?  :Smilie:      ,    ,     .

----------

))   ? ))

----------

.      20%   ,  .    ?         ,         .

----------


## darya_gv

!               .              68.2  67     69      ?????

----------

> 


   ?    ?

----------


## darya_gv

.           68.2

----------


## darya_gv

,

----------

> .


           .

----------


## darya_gv

,     )))

----------

.
       ( 5%)   2011.
 :
1.   (+)?
2.   (  10 .)?
3.     (   ,  )? 
     18210402100011000110  ?
4.     ... (  )  1.6.      ,  . 
 .. ,   ?
     ?
5.     ?

----------


## degna

> 4.     ... (  )  1.6.      ,  . 
>  .. ,   ?
>      ?
> 5.     ?


20  ,  20-   20-

----------

( 8%).
,  ?

----------

.

----------

?            ,  ,  ,   ,     ,     .

----------

.
       (  ).
   ,       !  :Smilie:

----------


## degna

> ,       !

----------

> 


 ,  ,    .

----------


## degna

,     ,

----------


## Svetlechok

, ,     6%,      ,    (   )   .      , :
1.  -  .
2.     .
3.    .
   )

----------


## Alla72

, ,        ,    / .10 ( )?   11?

----------


## degna

> ( )








> 11?


 -------------

----------

,           ,   ?

----------

119- .  .  
    . 9 . 2   11.12.2009

----------


## 1976

, .    .  20         ,            - .
   ,     (   ,     )         .         -               .       ?

----------


## eka8853

> .

----------


## eka8853

?

----------

> ?

----------


## degna

> ,     (   ,     )         .         -               .



   ,

----------

, ,        ,       ,                 ,     :       ...    -   ???  ,        ,  ,     ...

----------


## 2002

,      .  ,  .
 ,          ,      ,         .       (  ,    - 0%),      -  20   ,        .        ,  ,        18  %,  ,   18%.    ,       ,      ?

----------


## degna

> ,        ,  ,    ...


  ,
    ,    



> .

----------


## degna

> ,  ,        18  %,  ,   18%.    ,       ,      ?


  -  ?

----------


## 1976

.       ,          ? -  ?

----------

> 


       .       .         .


> -


,            .

----------

!     ,    .       .           .  .           .  !!!     ,            .                 ???   !!!

----------


## Rom52

> ,
>     ,


, ,         ?      ?)

----------


## degna

> ?


  ,

----------


## Rom52

,         .
      ,       ?          )
           ?

----------

> ,         .
>       ,       ?          )
>            ?


   -   .    ?  "".      . ,

----------

> -   .    ?  "".      . ,


 !       () ,       "0"  ,        .         ,       .    ""   , ...

----------


## degna

> ?


 ,        ,

----------

,  ,   ,,  , .     (  ),     .   6 %,   ,          ,    .( -)

----------

> 


.       ()    ,   -     ()

----------

> ,
>     ,





>

----------

> -   .    ?  "".      . ,





> -   .    ?  "".      . ,


, ,  !       . ,        ""?         ? ,  ...   ,      ....!

----------

> ..


122-.      .



> ?


.  ,        .

----------

.  ,        .
   ,  :      ,   ,   , .  ,       (      ) ,      ...

----------

.      ?   ?
, .

----------


## degna

> .  ,


      - ?

----------

> (  ),


    :          (      ).      .

   ,   ,  .
           ?

----------


## mara1508

!    ,      .    ,   ,       ,   -   ?

----------

.

----------


## lv_lyapina

.  .      .          .   ()   , ..    -       .     . -      ,      .        ,     15%.

----------


## stg

,          ,     ?

----------

> ,          ,     ?


,

----------


## stg

> ,


!!!

----------


## Lotus_7

:
    .        ?

----------

.

----------


## Lotus_7

> .


           ?

----------

,       .     .

----------


## Lotus_7

> ,       .     .


       -       :Smilie: 
              ( ) ?

----------


## _

.       .
 :
  ( )    18%     ?
    20  . .

----------

, ,             ?

----------


## Deja

[QUOTE=Svetlechok;53402072], ,     6%,      ,    (   )   .      , :
1.  -  .
2.     .
3.    .

     ,  .   ?

----------

.



> 2.     .
> 3.    .


       .

----------

[QUOTE=;53604494]   .
  ,   .   .

----------

,      ,          (      ),    ,      ,  .      .

----------

,  .      .

----------


## Azel

.      .     .   148     ,  .
    .
:
  ElenaBel 
 . 5 . 3    ,        ,   ,     .    ,         (),    . 4 . 1 . 3     :
, ,    ;
, ,    ;
   ;
-, -  - () ;
     ,        ()  .
    .      ,  . .

----------

-    ...   :
1.   ,     -   , :
4)  ()   :
- ,          (      ),    ,      ;
 ?    .

----------


## Azel

> ?    .


,  ,    ,   ,   .
                ?

----------

.

----------

!    ,        .    ,    : 1.       0%  -,      18  10%.        . ?   2.          .       ?????    ? 2.  - ,     20%  ?. ,   ,    0%????

----------

> ?


 .        ,    ,    .



> ,   ,    0%????


      0%       .  "---" ..  ,            .

----------

, ..   ,   -  ,   -  ?

----------

.

----------


## Venditor

! ,     ,   ,       +  ,       ?   -    ,  ,   10%    -    -?  :Frown:

----------

> ?


     ""?    ,                          .



> -


.

----------


## Nastya85

**,  .     (),     (   ).     .  ,  : 
       ?
    ,       ,       (, .., ),   ? (    )
     ,       ,      ?
 .

----------

> ?


    -       ?  :Embarrassment:         ,      .



> ?


     .



> ,      ?


.

----------


## .

!       ,   .           20% ,        0% ?        18%    . . ?

----------

,              .

----------


## .

> ,              .


,     ,        ,  .    ,   ..

  ,      /      ,       ?       ?

----------

,       .



> ?


        0.      .

----------


## .

,   ...

----------


## .

/     ?

----------


## oljabux

1 8.2    ,    .

----------

> 


    .       


> 


      .        0%,    .        ?  500%

----------

> .


 ,    .    .    . .     ,     60 .

----------


## leno4ka0309

,    :Dezl:        .
     ,      .    ..        + 20%.
1)    ,        ?
2)       20%,      ? 
3)         20%?  ,      /  ?
, !    :Frown:     -   .

----------


## Parkersmitt

,    .

     /     .     ,            .            .                 .                        .     0% .     18% .                .            (            ),      ,   ?      ?    ,            ?     ,         90-        .        -1  ?

----------

> ?


 .


> 20%?


.

----------

> 


 


> 18%


?  :Embarrassment:      .

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ..


** !

----------


## oljabux

,  .   8.2   ,      ?   , .  ,    ,   ,    .    .      ,       ?

----------

> .


      ?    ?

----------


## oljabux

.  ( .)   .  ,            ,   ,   .    .  ,       ,     ?

----------


## Parkersmitt

> ?      .

----------

> 


             ,       .            ?      .

----------


## Parkersmitt

> ,       .            ?      .


  .        .       .           .     .             ,      ()   . - ,      ,      ,       .

----------

> .     .


   0   ( )



> 


.


> - ,


  .

----------


## Parkersmitt

> 0   ( )
> .  .


. .     :Redface:

----------


## gruzovik

,  ???

    ,       .
1.   ..  ?        (   )    18%,     18    10?
2.      ?                 ?
3.  ,  -   
 :Smilie:

----------

> 18%,     18    10?


   ,  18%    ( - )



> ?


     ,    0%.   .

----------


## gruzovik

> ,  18%    ( - )
>      ,    0%.   .


..  +    18%    ( )    .
    (18%)    18%        .   ?

----------

.

----------


## irtic

! , ,        .   , -   . 
 )

----------

.      ?  ,         ?

----------

,        .
      ?   :Wow:  1)            2)   ,   ,   ,     0%, 10\18%     .

----------


## _

.  .    .     ,   .    ,     :   1,        ,       2201  2202 ( ,  ),   ,    ,   ,      .     :Frown:

----------


## _

,     ""         ? :Confused:

----------


## katerina020383

! ,         .     .

   .      0%.      . (       ,   ).

  ,       .

1.    .    ( ),         ,   -18%     ?   ...
..      -   ,    ,           ?
2.      ,       . ..  .

..     ...            ?

----------

> 


            .      ? 



> -   ,    ,


     ""?            1 .         .

----------


## katerina020383

,   :Smilie: ,     .
,      .
          ?

      . -   , .   .   ? :Smilie:

----------

> ?


       .



> ?


  .     .      .

----------


## katerina020383

,   .   18 . ,  100 .,   118.
 18  . (  ,     " ,          (      ),    ,           . ).       ,   
      ....?

----------

> ....?


 ?  ? ,      ?          ( )    11.12.09.

----------


## katerina020383

,   .

----------

, , ,  ,        (      )        ,             ?  ,    ,

----------

> ?


.




> 


     148- .       , ,        2  -  /       ().      .

----------

,  ,        .

----------

,   ,         ,     ,           ,    ???

----------

.

----------

,    .   .         1 971 ..          .     -  "0"  .     .    ,    .     .          -?        ?         ?      .

----------


## degna

> .


  ,

----------

> ,

----------


## loran08

> ,   ,         ,     ,           ,    ???


        ,     : 
"     2  2005 .  -6-03/167      ,      166   ,        :
-           (  ,   172 )     ;
-           ,     ; 
-   ,                 ,  :                 ,  ,                 ,            ,     .

,  .1 . 172               ,                       .
      :        41-2-25041/05  13.02.2006,         07-11984/08  20.10.2008,    -     52-1656/2006/2  07.11.2006 .
              ."

      - .

----------

,    .         ()     -?

----------

> 


  ?   ,

----------

> ?   ,


 ,        .148 . 1.1 1.  .3 1 1      .

----------

> 


 ?

----------

> ?


  ?     ?

----------

> ?


,      ..




> 


    ?

----------

> ,      ..
> 
> 
>     ?


     ?    ,   ?

----------

**,     ,    .

----------

, ,           10%    ,       ,

----------

> 10%


?      ,     . ?





> 


,       .

----------

> ,     . ?


   ,            0%

----------

.

----------

,   :
1.	  10%   
2.	 .  
3.	    
4.	      +   ,   
5.

----------

.

----------



----------



----------

? ,    .

----------

19   68             ?       ?               ?????

----------

/        ,       .        .

----------

!
 ,        .   ( 6%)         7650 .     7650/118*18 =1667    7650*18%=1377 .
        ,   ,  1   2?

----------

> 7650/118*18 =1667  7650*18%=1377 .


   ?       ?



> ,  1   2?


 1  .

----------

[QUOTE=;53758418]   ?       ?
 1  .[/QUOTE
   ,   .      7650 .   1377    ( ,  ).        .        ,       18 %?   .

----------

2.      -  . , ,    ,    .  .

----------

> 2.      -  . , ,    ,    .  .


   " "    ?   2:   ,,  -  ,    060   1377 ., .070   ,     080    ?

----------


## evro

! ,          .  ,     ?     ,   ?

----------

,    .    50 .  -.




> ,   ?


     117-  , , http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/FAQ:..._ .

----------


## evro

!

----------

, !!!      .  ( )    -  .          ?

----------


## degna

> ( )    -  .          ?

----------

*degna*, .   ,     ?

----------


## degna

,   -

----------


## degna



----------

> 



.

----------

!!                 ?

----------

.

----------

?

----------

, , ,  .

----------

,   1000,  700  1700,      18%-?

----------

> 


,        700.?    ?

----------


## 777

+  ,     . ,   ,  :     (+)-          /       (  /     ). .  , -  20%      .   : 1.    /    20%   ? 2.             ,  ,   ? 3.       ? 4.        -    ? 5.     ? 6.     -  ? (         .)   .

----------

1. 
2-6. .

----------


## 777

> 1. 
> 2-6. .


,     ,       .,          ,      ,    ,    ,  , ,     ...      "    ..." )) -,      .        .

----------


## 777

,     ( ) /    ,          ? (     ?)  .

----------

20%  ?     "" ? ..     ,    ,      ,     . 




> , ,


   ?      ?   ,    171  172-,           ?

----------


## 777

?      ?   ,    171  172-,           ?[/QUOTE]
    .     "        ",   2012 .      , ..   ""   "",      .          ,      ..)))    11  2009         ,       3, .2,   ,      .,   -           ,   . 171, 172  ,  ?
.

----------

> ?


.     ,     .

----------


## 777

> .     ,     .


,   !     )

----------

,  .
    .
   (/),   ,   .
        0%?

----------

.

----------

> .


     18%...   .
.

----------


## blinnik

- ,   ,       :
-     ;
- .   ;
-  ;
-        ;
-  .

                ,  .     ?


 .   .

:        .                ,     ,     .               ?

:         (),  ()  ,      -   ,  . 3   11.12.2009 "       ,     " ( - ) (. 1      21.05.2010 N 36 "     ,  -   ").
 . 4 . 1 . 3         -   ,     .
 ,     ,   ,  ,      ,                      ,               ,     .

..



 - 

31.01.2011

----------


## ZON83

, !       ,     .      . - .     .  ()    ,   ,     ().    ,        0%.    ,     .       (  ) -   (    )         ,    "" (  ) ,       . ,   :Smilie: . .

----------

> 


 ,  .   .      10  18      ,     180         .  -   .

----------


## ZON83

, ,   . , -,       -  ,   .     ?

----------

-      .

----------


## ZON83

!

----------


## Fatinia

, , !   , , 10 ,       15 ,  25         , ???   1            ,      ????

----------

> , , 10 ,       15


         ,    20    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=468400



> ,      ?


   ?

----------


## Fatinia

,   ,               ,              3   ,           (   ),          ???

----------

> 3


.      - 3 .   .   ,      . , ,          ,   /   /     4-   ....  ,      .

----------


## Fatinia

,     ,          ,    .

----------

!      !)))
 ,      ?
        .  ,    ,     - 18 %?    ?      ,      ?       ,       ,..   ?    ,   ,      ,       (     )           ?    ,         ?  ,         -   +       (18%)    (18%)   ....               ?               ?... ""? ,       "0" ,               ....    -   ?

----------

> ?


.       0%.





> ,      ?


     .            .





> ?


              .  ,  ,  3.






> ?


.       ,                         .       18%.

----------

> .       0%.
> 
> 
>      .            .
> 
> 
>               .  ,  ,  3.
> 
> 
> ...


     .            .

   . ..   ,  18%      ?    .  ,        ?

----------

> 18%      ?


,   ,  .

----------


## *Lake

,   .
    ,      .  :
    . 24.08, 28.09 -      .  10%      12.10,     ,        .   .    SOS         .                    ?   .

----------

> ,


?  "".         .    119-.  ,   180      ,  .

----------


## *Lake

.

----------

> ,   ,  .


, ,            ?

     (17.1.1.2.3.1.      ):
 = ( +  +  +  +  + ) x ,
 ( +  +  +  +  + ) -     ;
 -    ;
 -   ,             ;
 -  ,     ;
 -       ,    , , ,    ;
 -  ;
 -    ()   ,   ,         ;
 -  ,        .
  (, , , )       ,          ( ).

     ?

----------


## degna

> ?


,

----------

,   ?   ?   ?

----------

> ?


  -  ?    




> 


?

----------

,            ,            ,        ,     ?

----------

> 


 ? :Embarrassment:         .      /   -   ,   (        ) -   .

----------

?     ?                 ?

----------

> ?


, .

----------

))) ))

----------


## Kattriin

.
            .    .           ?

----------

.

----------


## Kath

.       (    ),     .                 . ?

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## Kath

1.1  ,        ,  ,    .

----------

?

----------


## Kath

-   5D,         .

----------

?    .

----------


## Kath

,              .

----------

:Embarrassment:     4-1-148- (    ),                  .

----------


## Kath

.

----------


## Polia

.   ,         ,    .     , ..       ,     ,  ,    .          ?

----------

.

----------


## Polia

,     0% .   ,          ?

----------

, .    147-,       .

----------


## Polia

,  ,   ,      .       -     ?

----------

.

----------


## Polia

!

----------


## Pavel33

!     ...     .
       .     .        .     ,    .    : , ..      .  .
         ,       20%     .             ,             ?

----------

, .      ,   0 ,   .  ?

----------


## degna

> 


 






> ,             ?


 

     ,

----------

. ,        ,       ,         .             4    1-   ....      2- ,..      ?

----------

.    0  ?     1 . ?

----------

. .    1 .

----------


## *Lake

. 
**,  :     .    ,          .   ,  2      ,   .    ,     ?    ,       ,   ,      .      .   ?

----------

> . .    1 .

----------


## degna

> .


     ,     ,   ,   ,       ,

----------

,   -,      .    ?       ?1.       (   ),    .       ?
2.        ,     (, /, )    .    ?     ?

----------


## Krokodil86

,       ,              ,    .          ?           ??         ,  ,   2011  -      ,  ,    ,    -    :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .     !!!

----------

> ,


   ,        /    11.12.09.



> 2011


   2010.

----------

. , ,  ,        2012       .     ?         ?              .

----------

. 119-   , 126-    .  .            ?

----------

,          .               .     ,          ,  ?           ?   .

----------

> ?


.
       .

----------

! , , !!!        . :                   .             (EXW,  2010).    .
     ""?  -  ?      ,    .    .     ?     ?
 ...

----------

,    ?

----------

> ,


          ""      ()

----------

.        .       : , ,   ( ,  )         .
1.           ?
2.         ?
3.     ?
4.      ,     ?

----------

1. 
2.  ?    ?
3.          
4.   ""?  ,   ?

----------


## Letta

!     :
      ,     ,         -,    ,   -         ? 0%  18%?
  -     /      10% (   )?        ,        ?

----------

..     ,           ?               ?

----------


## Letta

> ..     ,           ?               ?



**,   ..    :
     ( ..    )    -      .

----------

?     :Embarrassment:         ?

----------


## Letta

..       ,           0,             ,     18,      10%, ?

----------

> 4.   ""?  ,   ?


,    .    -.  " ".     ,    .  .     ,

----------

> 18


     0 (   )

----------

> -.  " ".


   ,      - .      ,   .

----------


## Letta

**,   ,)
    ?

----------

:Embarrassment:       .. ,    ,    ,     - .          .

----------

. , ,           ,          .        ,    .   ,          ?

----------


## 13

> . , ,           ,          .        ,    .   ,          ?


 ,     ,     .            :Smilie: .  ,,            (      ).

----------


## krisstina2010

,        ?       ..    ,    ..

----------

.  .   .   ( )     ,    "     ,      ,     (, )            0 
      " ".   ,      0%.        18% ?  .  :Smilie:

----------

0%   ,        ,     .     ?

----------

: -    -         ,            ...".       . (      .)

----------

4-1  3      (     )

----------

,    .   18%.      18%?

----------

,      ,      .

----------

.

----------


## Olga2309

> ,        ?       ..    ,    ..


    . - ?

----------


## Olga2309

,  . 
   ,           ?        ?

----------


## Olga2309

:yes: 



 28  2011 . N 03-07-13/01-44
....
 ,     ,   . 1 . 1 . 146                (, )    ,    ,               ,         .

,     ,    ?

----------

.



> ?


    ? .

----------

> ,        ?       ..    ,    ..


   "-",    "-".  -     .

----------


## ElenaDm

> ,        ?       ..    ,    ..


  "",     .      ((

----------


## Olga2309

:      ,     20 ,      ,     .   ?          .

----------

> 


,     ,     ,      / :Embarrassment: 




> ?


   "   ....".  . ..     ,     ,     ""    ,       , ...

----------


## Olga2309

.        .

----------


## Olga2309

-         ?         ?

----------


## Patrickk

!             . 
      ,          .
              .
       20% -          -  300..
        .       ,     
 :Frown: 
   ,   . ,    ?          
   ?        :Frown:

----------

> 


  .     20%    .

----------


## Patrickk

> .     20%    .


 :Frown:     -  ,     ,              ,      ... ,     , ..     . 

    ,       ,     .

----------

...      ,  ,               ,   20%    ( 






> .


,             .

----------


## Patrickk

30 . 
      ( ,     )  20% .
   ,           .  
      ,   ,        
  ,           20% -.

  - ?          ?

----------


## ElenaDm

.            .
     ,        .         ,    ,          ,  .

----------


## Patrickk

> ,    ,          ,  .


, ,       -         ,        ,       ()     ,     ?

----------


## ElenaDm

.                 .       ,    ,        .                         .    :       ,       .       , -     .       .        -       ?       ?

----------

> ?


    ?   .   ,     ,     .

----------


## ElenaDm

,     ,    .    , ,      . ,              ,   .

----------


## degna

> .        -       ?       ?


   ,   ,        ,    ,       ,   ,

----------


## Olga2309

,     ,  ,  .  :Smilie: 
 1         .  6   .      !  ?   ?

----------


## Olga2309

,   :Smilie:

----------

:    .   :
 5.09  827 655
. 6.09 1 115 535 (  170 166,36)

   2.10: ,  2.10-148 978., .

:         3 (148 978)    4(..       2.10).  .   3      170 166  .   1.     2       ,   ? ? 2.              3         ?

----------


## ElenaDm

,   ,     .

----------

4 .           .      .    148 978     .    3  170 166.   4      148978.      3     170166-148978=21188???

----------


## ElenaDm

4- ,  3-   .   ,         .

----------

.   !

----------


## shpibab

,  .

   "  ".      .
     ,    .

   ,           ,       ?
 - ""    ?

.

----------



----------


## Markuss

,   !
           30 .
   ,          .
  ,      ?

----------

?           .

----------


## Markuss

> ?           .


     ?

----------

.

----------


## Markuss

> .


..   ,     3-       ,   ?

----------

> ..   ,     3-


  :Embarrassment:    ,          ?

----------


## Markuss

> ,          ?


   .     ,           .
, ,     ?

----------


## ElenaDm

,       .

----------


## Markuss

> ,       .


                .

----------

(  41 )

----------


## Markuss

> (  41 )


. , ElenaDm, !

----------


## Markuss

,          ,         034?

----------


## degna

> ,

----------

,    ,     244550,  0%,      , 44019  37304?        ????? !

----------

*18% (          18%).  20  ,    .

----------

**,  !!!
 20     44019 :yes:

----------

?
         + ?

----------

,   3 .

----------

**,  !!!!

----------

()   () ,     11  2009  .

 (,  )            ,           .             0  (       ).     180                  .                   .

 ,                   :

1)   ,        ,   ;

2)        ,                 ,           -.

   .

                ,      .

       , ,     ,          ,      .

       (,     )        0 ,    ,    .

----------

, , , .    .    ,       .    .         ?     ?        ,       .          ?

----------

> ?


, .    ?

----------

> , .    ?

----------

.

----------

> .


, ,   .     ,   .

----------

!     ,       .      0% .    ,     ,            ?

----------


## ElenaDm

,     ,         .   0%     .

----------

-   ,  ,    ,     , ..      0.
    ,   ,   ? .

----------


## ElenaDm

?

----------

, ) , , , ,     ? .

----------


## ElenaDm

.

----------

((
       ?       ,       .          ,    033?

----------


## ElenaDm

33 .       , ,      .                    ,       .  6       " ()".

----------

,     ,   ,   ,  ,    .

----------

/  .  ,   ,    ,       ,    18%..

----------


## ElenaDm

,    "".

----------

, !!!    .
    ,              (  ),    , ?

----------


## ElenaDm

, .

----------


## kolbasin

!  !
   ()          .  , ? 


 !!!

----------

1   .   .                11.12.09

----------

!           .  ?

----------

10/18 - .     ..

----------


## Markuss

, ,     , ..     .     . 
    ?              ?
       ?

----------


## ElenaDm

:   +  .

----------


## degna

> ?              ?


      ,  ,    ,          ,          ,    ,    ,

----------


## Markuss

*degna*, *ElenaDm*,   .
C         , ..        .    :Big Grin: 
  ,        , ..      ..

----------

,  15 %.,.,      . :   ,    ,      .   ?        ? :Frown:

----------


## Markuss

**,        -        , ..     CMR ( - ).   -   ,       ?
       .

----------

> **,        -        , ..     CMR ( - ).   -   ,       ?
>        .


        ,   .   -  /!

----------


## Mary V K

, . , . 
      ..        . 
  , ,    ,   ,        ?   ,   50 .?

----------


## Skalat

!    .             .   :
1.      ?
2.       20 %  ,          ??            20 %??
3.         20 %?
4.        ??

----------

1. 
2.     ,    ,      .
3.

----------

> 1. 
> 2.     ,    ,      .
> 3.


    .     .

----------

> 


   ?      .

----------

> ?      .


             .       .

----------

> .       .


         20%      ??

----------

> 


 :Wow:   3 , 0% ,    10  20.        ,  20%.   -  "" .

----------

> ??


. ,   ,  .

----------

!  ,              ! 

      ,   ,    18%, . .         .  ,       ,       20 %,   . 
1.       ,    ,               ? 
2.      , . .    ,           ,      ,        ?

----------

1-2. .

----------

> 1-2. .


   !
  ,    ,    18%     20% ...

----------

,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


 ,      )))), ..       ,        ?

----------

.

----------

> .


   !   -  .   0         ,  ,    ?

----------

> ,


.  ,          .

----------


## krokus

!  !   ,-          .    18%?

----------

,   .

----------


## krokus

,  ?

----------

?   .

----------

!
  .
1.      ,       ,     .
2.        -   ?                     ?
3.        ,            ,     -       ?
  ,          ,                .
.

----------

2. .         .

----------

,   !
.
      ,             ,       91 , ?

----------

,          ,   .

----------

,   .
 :Smilie:

----------

.
        0%          ?

----------

//  ?

----------

.

----------

> .


 



> ?


 :Embarrassment:      .   -     .

----------

11.  


1.      :

1.1.  (0)  -  :

1.1.1.  ;

1.1.2.  ()  , ,      (),      ;

1.1.3.   ,   ,     ()       ().

       (),    1.1.2  1.1.3  ,    ;

----------

-   .

----------

,        ,   ,     .

----------

,   ,         (   , ..     19-68)        ?   .     ?

----------

?

----------

> ?

----------

, .  1      1   ,       -        .    2   ,  182103..  182104....     .

----------

> , .


   ,      :Redface: 




> 1


 ,    1  ,   :Smilie:        ...

----------

,  .        



> ,         (   , ..     19-68)


       ?       1.

----------

> ?       1.


 ..   3   -? :Hmm: 

**,    :Big Grin:

----------

)),            )        3 -    1          .   -       ,        .

----------

> ))


  :Big Grin:   604    ,  +  :Wow: 
! :Girl In Love:

----------


## Morgana1911

, ,         ,   ? ,   .    ,                .

----------

> , ,         ,   ?


   ?    ?   0    180 .

----------


## Morgana1911

> ?    ?   0    180 .


,  .              ,     .           ?

----------

- .  20  ,       .



> .


    ?   .

----------


## Hataiiia

, .    .   ,       ,        ,   ?

----------

10  .

----------


## Hataiiia

**, .

----------

,      ,       1?   , 8- ,        :Frown:

----------


## ElenaDm

8-  ,  .  .

----------

> 8-  ,  .  .


 ! :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,       1?


  ,    ? 
-  : 0300300027,     "   ()"
-  : 0400100002,     
-  : ,   ()   ;
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ElenaDm

,  .       -     .     ,   ,     .     .       -  ,    .

----------

> :


        ?

----------

> ?


 :Frown:

----------

,           ,         30.         .       ,      ,  2013  ((  -     .  ? ,  "  "      ...
.       8-,  .

----------

> ? ,  "  "      ...


 .     :Frown:   , ,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

.  11  (   ),    :    .           .

----------

> .  11  (   ),    :


   ?  ?

----------

8-  .

----------

> 8-  .


    ,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## _ٸ

!        .     .
:  (   )    /       ,     ,             ,  ,      .    -       ?

----------


## tanyuscha

,       , ,  . 
1).   ,    11.12.2009 "                  "   ?        -      ?
2).   ,      N 18.                 ,  ,  
    3. .5   
                 () ,     ( ),      ,   -   .

   .     (20 ) 11.02.2015.         /   17.02.2015.,      / 04.03.2015.           ?          .        , .. 17.02.15?

----------

*tanyuscha*,       :Smilie: 
1) 
2)

----------


## tanyuscha

,   .

      .5  ( 18    )  ,    .
 .14.  :
14.      **   (   ,   -,     )      (   ,       ()   ),   ,    ()   ( ,    ), ,     ,  ,     .

   (   ,       ()   )   ,      (, )    ().

..        .

----------

> ..        .


 :Smilie:

----------


## Samouchka_1

, !
  (-.)       ,    ..  (. .)         .   :      : *** (---)  .    145-  01.07.2010            ,       11.12.2009      .
:       ?

----------

> 


   .

----------


## Samouchka_1

1.  
 - ,         
   ,       23, 24, 25  2015  (  ).
 -    ,       
  ..2.1.  .   ጀ   (),    
 ()     .
           1 ()
   .
   -  ,  ,     
  : __ 
        .

3.     
3.1.      : 21704 (    )  .
   145-  01.07.2010            ,
      11.12.2009      
3.2.            .

----------

,     . 
  . 29        .

----------


## Samouchka_1

, .

----------


## Samouchka_1

> 


      ?

----------

.       ,      -        " "

----------


## Samouchka_1

> 


       .

----------


## Samouchka_1

, ..           ,           (    )?        .   ?

----------


## Ivan707

!
      .     
1)         0%,        ,     ?
2)     ,              ,       ,    ?

   !

----------

> 


    /    ""       . 
.       , ,   .

----------

> ,


   ,     



> 0%,


2) /    .

----------


## Ivan707

> ,


  ,        :
"     20%,       "
         . 
  0%   )

----------


## Ivan707

> 2) /    .


      - ?)
     ,           , "",   .
    ,        ,    ..

----------

> .


 .           .       0%.




> "",   .


     ?     ,    .          .

----------


## Ivan707

> ?


  ,  ,  ,         :
1) ,  1  ,    +   ""  
2) , 2   ,   .

----------

*Ivan707*,  1    (  )

----------


## tanyuscha

-    4 ,   ,   10     1  3    ?

----------

:

_           ,             (      )   2 .             -,     .

(    08.10.2014)


        (-)          ,      (      ),     .          ,        -      -.       -.           -,     ,      ,    ,      (      ).
_

----------

,  :Help: 

  ()      .    ,   -.     ? ?  ?       -  ?

----------

> ?


 . ,    .

----------

> ,   -.


  .          ?

----------

> .          ?


   ,            .



> . ,    .


 - ?     ,       ?

----------

> ,


  .     , ,       - .        .

----------

> ?


.     .    .

----------

> .     , ,       - .        .


   ...   -    . ,  5 ?
29.   ,    -, :

1) ,      ,     -.

         ,          ;

2) ,      ,  ,     -;

3)    , ,  (),  , ,        -;

4)   - :

, , , , , , ,  ,    ,   -, -  - () ;

,          (      ),    ,      ;

     ,       .

     :

, ,  , ,  ,        ,  ,  ,  ,  , ,      ;

,          ,   ,          ;

  ,         ()       ()     , ,   ;

5)  ,     -,      1 - 4  .

----------

> ,  5 ?


 2)     .      , 18%.      ,  .

----------

> 2)     .      , 18%.      ,  .


!      3 ,   , ?

----------


## 787

.
    .         .       ( ). 
  18    ...   ,        ? .2  .5 .29?    -        -    ?   .5   ,   .2     ,         .          ,       ?

----------

> .5


  . .2   " ",   :
_   ,     ,   ;_

----------

.   .    .      ,             ??

----------

.

----------


## 787

> . .2   " ",   :
> _   ,     ,   ;_


. 
 .2. ",      ,  ,     -". 
   ( )      ( )      .           .      ? 
"        -,      ".       -             - ? 
    -   ?

----------


## 787

> . .2   " ",   :
> _   ,     ,   ;_


 ,      .
 .   . 5.
    - ,          ,       ,   .
   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 787

.2        ....

----------

> ?


.




> .


,   .

----------


## 787

> .
> 
> 
> ,   .

----------


## blondibuh

, !   ,   .
 : 
 .  20/08 - 97940,80 (   -)
  /      21/08 - 97941 ( .   ).   /  . / 24/08      .        0,20.
          ( .   20-,      ). 
  -  ?
  . ,    -    ? /   - .   ,      ,    20%  - .-.      ,     ,      ?      ?

----------

> (   -)


  ,      ?     20 ?   .

----------


## blondibuh

, ,   



> ,


  ((((



> 20 ?


  ,     ,    21-



> .


    :
1..   ,      + /  0,20? (   ,  -  .      )
2.  ,     ( 4 )
3.  /         ?
,  - ,     ,   / , .
    )))

----------

,      , . ...     2014.      . ,   ,  .   ,     .     .  3.     ?     ?  -  ?      /  0 .   ,       ?        ??   .

----------

,               ?

----------

.        0.        ?

----------

> .        0.        ?


  !  .     ,        . ,     /   0%,      ? ( ?),          .       .    ?     .

----------

?            ......

----------

> ?


   .

----------

> .


..       /  ,    ?        /  .             ,    ,             - ?

----------

> ,


        . 




> /  .


    0%.           14  15.                 ,        181 .       ,   180        .

----------

> .


  . ,          0.

:

,     ,       ,               15.09.04,      10  18 .        .           09.11.06  03-04-08/229.

    ,           .                      (  20.06.06  14555/05).  ,    ,          .

----------

> 


     0%,           10/18%   .    .

----------

.
     .
   ,  ?
    .?
      ?
  .

      .  ?
   , .   .
   ,   .
       .     ?

  ?

  ,   .

----------

> ?


     ,     .      ,  



> 





> 


  :Embarrassment: 





> ?


,     50 .  .




> .


    ,   ,       .

----------

> 


 , ..    .
   , ..        .
         .                         . ,   ?

----------

,              .

----------

,         2015. ..      ,         ,  ?

----------

?

----------

,      .

----------

.

----------

() ,   ?
   - .

----------

,         .

----------

> .


  ,    ?

----------


## Mamusik

!
 .      .    .     .    ?       ?  :EEK!: 
!!!!

----------

> ,    ?


  ?     .

----------

> ?


  0%.

----------


## Mamusik

> 0%.


..          0%       0%?

----------


## Mamusik

> 0%.


 ,    /    ,     ???      ..... :Shok:

----------


## pretty

,      . 
    . 
1.   ,        (       ),     , , . CMR   .       .                 .          .

2.    ,   ,             ,     18%   ? ..  ,       30.03, ,         20.04    ...? 

3.     .           ?       ? 

!

----------


## tv06

.  - ?

"   ,   ,             ,     18%   ? ..  ,       30.03, ,         20.04    "

  180 ?

----------

2.  .        
3.   .

----------


## pretty

*tv06*, , . 

 ,   .)  ,  180  -   .... ..    180  ,       . 18%   . 

.. ,   180    18% ?  ,          2 ,    ...

----------

> 180    18% ?


.

----------


## pretty

> 2.  .        
> 3.   .


!!! 

    (  -      )?          ?

----------

http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...ces/About/Stat

----------


## pretty

> http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...ces/About/Stat


 ! :Smilie: )))   ,       . :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

2 .      ..

----------


## pretty

> 2 .      ..


    ? ? 
   ,  .      .

----------

.

----------


## pretty

**, !  ::nyear::

----------


## pretty

, ,      ,      ,       ,     ,     0%. 

..     10 . .      ,  0   ,      (  10 )     ... 

 ?  :Wow:   -,  -.

----------

, 
_3.   ,   1  8  171  ,       (, ),    1  164  ,   ,   ,     ,   167  ._

----------


## pretty

**,  ! 

-,      .       10 ,               .   . :Abuse:  :Wow:

----------

150-  30.05.16.     (    )         .

----------


## pretty

**,   . :yes:

----------


## NNR

.  .        .         .        ? ,   ?

----------

?



> ,   ?


.29        .    .       " ",      4-1-148-      " "

----------


## 111

.        .            . 
         -           (). 

     ,      .   :

1.   -        . 10%   , 90% -          .     . 

 ,         -       ???       ?         ?

2.   :        .         -        (). 10%   , 90% -            .      . 

,   ,       -         ,      -    .         -     .         ?

3.      .2               .    -         .

 ,    -           .

----------

.
        :
         ,  ,   .
-          18         -  ?
-         ?     ?

----------

!
  ()   (  )           .
  :
1.         .       ?
2.      ,             ?   ?
  .

----------

**  .        , ..         ()        .
   ()        90%   ...   ,       90%   .
:     (  90%    ?)       ?
  ,  ,       10%,  90%   2 , 1-  , 2-  .
 .

----------

.    .   .        ?

----------

> .   .


  ?

----------

.     .

----------

18 (10)%

----------

,                  ?             ?

----------


## 2008

,  -,          . ,              (  ),        .
  ,         ?        ,   ,       (  -),      ?

----------


## degna

> 


  :Smilie: 
 ?

----------

> 


,            .      .

----------


## 2008

> ,            .      .


  ,    ,    3    ,         4-6 ,        ,     ?
    ,     ,    .    ?

----------

> ,


          ,    ?       20% (  )  .

----------

